# ACSI Camping Card



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in selling their Camping Card ASci 2009 book with card. We were not going across the water this year but after an aborted trip to wet Wales we have booked a ferry to Calais for 4th September.

There are a few going on ebay for silly money. Happy to pay face value plus postage.

Regards.


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Mandi,I got a copy 3weeks ago and have since informed 2 members on MHF who also managed to get hold of a copy.Give Lowdam Leisure (Huddersfield Branch) a try on 0845 6349406 to see if they have any left.Failing that check other posts for ACSI because some one else had found another company with some left in stock.
Hymerbug.
Colin


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is the thread...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-69973-.html

Good luck


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mandi

Although we don't make a habit of correcting spelling errors   , if you Google it is ACSI (not ASCI). You may limit the number of relevant hits if you spell it incorrectly.

Hope this helps  

Dave


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Mandi, just checked the other post i mentioned where they had them,it was Catterick Caravans North Yorkshire Tel.017480818391. Good luck.
Colin.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandi...the snag with getting a card that someone used earlier in the year is that they will have written their details on it- it then acts as a third party insurance.

Make sure if you do buy one from Ebay that the card is unmarked.

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly. The ACSI card is not an insurance card; it is an off peak discount card for camp sites. The card which is for insurance which campsites accept in lieu of a passport is a Camping Card (CCI) which has no discount element.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Grizzly. The ACSI card is not an insurance card; it is an off peak discount card for camp sites. The card which is for insurance which campsites accept in lieu of a passport is a Camping Card (CCI) which has no discount element.


You're absolutely right- and I do know this !

Apologies- a combination of a senior moment and that I am doing something else at the same time.

(BTW you do sometimes get a small discount for using your CCI card so it is worth asking. CCI publish a booklet showing sites where this applies)

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> (BTW you do sometimes get a small discount for using your CCI card so it is worth asking. CCI publish a booklet showing sites where this applies)
> G


Saves handing over your passport on foreign sites too. Most of them will accept the CCI card instead, so it's not the end of the world if you forget to collect it as you leave.

Not, of course, that we have ever done either!!   

Or both!!!!    

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've found that sites accept expired CCI cards in lieu of passport but the insurance element will of course have lapsed.


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*ACSI*

Cattrick caravans had 4 left on Monday. Good luck


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions - I got one from Catterick Caravans.

Also thanks to Zebedee, embarassingly this was neither a typo or spelling error, I really thought it was ASCI. I must be remembering back to the old programming language ASCII.   

Kind regards.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mandi said:


> Also thanks to Zebedee, embarassingly this was neither a typo or spelling error, I really thought it was ASCI. I must be remembering back to the old programming language ASCII.
> Kind regards.


I think a lot of people make the same mistake Mandi.  

I thought it was worth mentioning in case you wanted to use a search engine. They are pretty good at guessing what one means, but by no means perfect.

Glad you got one. I found another but it went before I had a chance to let you know! 

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*ACSI Card*

Catterick Caravans - nice and friendly

Their number is actually 01748 818 391

"We've had a bit of a rush on these recently" she said somewhat bemusedly...

Anyway it's on the way - post free.

They only have the pack with the book rather than CD but that'll do for me.

Cheers

Dave


----------

